

What's wrong with web developers? - slytael
http://geckod.com/article/whats-wrong-with-web-developers

======
Raphmedia
That's a good article. However, it's all about desktop programmers vs web
programmers.

I'm a developer. Sure, I may not know all there is to know about programming.
Fine. I don't want to. I'm there to develop a product. I'm a web developer.
The products I develop are websites.

Sure, I could dust off those old javascript books and write everything by
hand. Then program the backend.

Or I could install a CMS, a frontend framework and download a few jQuery
plugins, put them together and end up with a nice website. All in the time it
would have taken me to dust off those books.

Sure, I may not feel like a 1337 programmer when I do that. But boy, that
feeling of completing a product using the tools at my disposition. That's what
I crave.

You crave solving problems? Fine, I need you. I can't even live without you.
Build me a new super awesome CMS that can do everything my client could dream
of! Make is super easy to use too! Then, while you are at it, program a new
browser too, so I can use all the newest CSS3 animations on it!

I'll even pay you the licences to use all those products!

But please, stop trying to belittle me.

